# Aprendre



## merquiades

Quan vaig començar a aprendre el català he aprés "Aprendre", una mica com el verbe francés, conjugació inclús, pero he llegit moltes vegades "apendre" sin R, otras veces "aprender" com en castellà i un cop "apengre", "aprengut". El mateix com tenir... "tindre, tener, tingut". ¿Son varietats regionals? ¿correctes? ¿Canvis de conjugació? Moltes gràcies a tots. Perdonin el meu català mal escrit.


----------



## Tige

Hola Merquiades, benvingut al fòrum!
Si no m'equivoco, "aprendre" és la forma correcta, tot i que a diferents zones es diuen les variants que tu apuntes. Pots veure les zones a les quals es diu cadascuna d'elles al Diccionari Moll-Alcover:
http://dcvb.iecat.net/
Per cert, el teu català està molt bé!!


----------



## ernest_

Hola,
El verb "prendre" i derivats (aprendre, reprendre...) el 99% de la gent els pronuncia amb la primera "r" muda ("apendre"). El participi "aprengut" no és correcte (el correcte és "après") però és freqüent però no és una cosa que es consideri un error garrafal, jo mateix segurament si no m'hi fixo dic "aprengut", però si he d'escriure un text ben escrit, en aquest cas escriuria "après". Ara bé, "aprender" i "tener" no ho he sentit mai i si ho sento algun cop em faria la sensació que està mal dit.


----------



## merquiades

Bona vespreda. Moltes gràcies per la vostra collaboració!!!!  És interessant l'informació de la R muda. Ara entenc l'altra ortografia. Això s'aplica a altres paraules?


----------



## chics

Hola!

Això passa molt poc sovint. Ara només em vénen al cap *aprendre* (to learn) i *prendre* (to take). La primera* r *no es pronuncia.

A mi em va passar el mateix, però al revés, amb el francès.  De fet, encara tinc el reflex de pronunciar _pendre_ en francés per a dir _prendre_... però ells la pronuncien sempre, i a més _pendre_ -en francès- existeix i vol dir _penjar_!

Salut.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> El participi "aprengut" no és correcte (el correcte és "après") però és freqüent però no és una cosa que es consideri un error garrafal, jo mateix segurament si no m'hi fixo dic "aprengut", "quote]
> 
> Jo no hi posaria la mà al foc, Ernest. No m'estranyaria gens que en algunes zones País Valencià i a les Illes diguin *aprengut*. Fins i tot al sud del Principat. No ho sé, potser m'equivoco, però si a Mallorca fan anar el verb _rompre_ per a _trencar_ i el participi és *romput*...
> 
> A veure si vénen la Belén, la Dixie o els valencianets i ens treuen de dubtes...
> 
> Bon dia a tothom, per cert!


----------



## chics

*Tingut *és el participi de l'infinitiu *tenir*. *Tindre* no és correcte, però de vegades hi ha gent que es confon i l'usa com_ tenir_, sobretot estudiants o els que no han pogut estudiar gramàtica a l'escola (fixa't que els verbs acabats en *-re* es conjuguen igual que els acabats en *-ir*, d'aquí la confusió). *Tener *no existeix.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> *Tingut *és el participi de l'infinitiu *tenir*. *Tindre* no és correcte, però de vegades hi ha gent que es confon i l'usa com_ tenir_, sobretot estudiants o els que no han pogut estudiar gramàtica a l'escola (fixa't que els verbs acabats en *-re* es conjuguen igual que els acabats en *-ir*, d'aquí la confusió). *Tener *no existeix.


 
Sí que és correcte, Chics, tot i que és més comú utilitzar *tenir*. Ara mateix estic llegint un autor que adoro, el saforenc Josep Piera, i ell sempre fa servir *tindre*. És com *venir* i *vindre*.

A veure què més ens diu la resta 

Petons, París


----------



## chics

Grrr... a mi sempre m'havien dit el contrari... i saps si són localismes?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> ... i saps si són localismes?


 
Ara em fa mandra anar a buscar la gramàtica i mirar-ho , més que localismes em fa l'efecte que són versions "populars" d'aquests verbs. A veure si apareix la Betu i ens ho explica, que ella és un pou de saviesa d'aquestes coses


----------



## Dixie!

Hola gent,

Jo no dic ni he dit mai "aprengut", sinó après, però em sona que per aquí a l'Ebre es diuen participis amb aquesta terminació, com ara "sapigut" (de saber).


----------



## Samaruc

Per València no he sentit mai tampoc "aprengut", o, almenys, no ho recorde... Sí que s'hi poden sentir unes formes alternatives no normatives per a "aprendre" que són "dep(r)endre" o "adep(r)endre" que fan els participis com a "deprés" i "adeprés" respectivament... Però "aprengut" no em sona...

"Tindre" i "vindre" són, fins on recorde (també estic mandrós...) formes normatives tot i que sol preferir-se "tenir" i "venir" en registres formals. De fet, en la llengua col·loquial, diria que els valencians no diem mai ni "tenir" ni "venir" sinó "tindre" i "vindre", fins i tot quan fem derivats (previndre, convindre, contindre...).

Salut!


----------



## Dixie!

Samaruc said:


> "Tindre" i "vindre" són, fins on recorde (també estic mandrós...) formes normatives tot i que sol preferir-se "tenir" i "venir" en registres formals. De fet, en la llengua col·loquial, diria que els valencians no diem mai ni "tenir" ni "venir" sinó "tindre" i "vindre", fins i tot quan fem derivats (previndre, convindre, contindre...).



A l'Ebre també.


----------



## chics

Gràcies, nois.


----------



## ernest_

merquiades said:


> És interessant l'informació de la R muda. Ara entenc l'altra ortografia. Això s'aplica a altres paraules?



En els verbs, la "r" final mai es diu.
En altres paraules que no siguin verbs, la "r" final a vegades es diu i a vegades no: flor, carrer (no es diu); interior, honor (es diu).
Les altres "r" que no són a final de paraula, normalment sempre es diuen, excepte en el verb "prendre" i derivats, la paraula "arbre" (pronunciat "abre") i em sembla que cap més.

Al País Valencià sempre diuen totes les "r", però.


----------



## belén

Hola gent maca:
No em sona gens "aprengut", jo dic "après" i com a molt dona voltes al meu cap "aprenut" com al més similar que hagi pogut escoltar, però no ho diria mai.

Salut
B


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Havia pensat que potser en algun lloc sí que es deia "aprengut" perquè com que us he sentit dir a valencians i mallorquins "paregut", "romput", etc., no m'acabava de sonar malament.

Gràcies a tots


----------

